# 2 for Saturday



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

If anyone going out Saturday and has room for 2, pm me. My son and I would love to go. We will contribute to the expenses and have our own gear. Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

Nice Pics. Good luck. If I had a boat, I'd bring yall. But am in between boats right now.


----------



## Sig (Oct 4, 2007)

*Saturday*

PM sent...


----------

